
Being an Environmentalist in the Age of Trump - yoshizar
http://www.thinkhardly.com/home/being-an-environmentalist-in-the-age-of-trump
======
niftich
_> My career has been shaped by my belief that I'm more likely to make an
impact on protecting the environment in the private sector than in the public
or non-profit sectors_

Why does the author believe this? They run a farm-to-table delivery
partnership company now, but they've been involved in the public sector in the
past [1].

[1] [https://www.linkedin.com/in/yushahu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yushahu)

